# Julie ID



## Tyke (Nov 17, 2019)

Hi.
My mate has reckoned marliere for years ,I think transcriptus.
Can someone clear this up once and for all.


----------



## Tyke (Nov 17, 2019)

Would just like to point out when viewed in the tank there is no yellow at the back end and the white band on the caudal fin is blue.
Think this is camera error or different lighting conditons in different parts of the tank.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The Julidochromis group is very muddy, but that seems more like a pale Transcriptus Pemba, especially if they stay small. The problem is that you don't know if pure, or just F11. A third lower line on the jaw is supposed to what Marlieri show.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Could be a mix of the Pemba and Gombe, since both have been called "Transcriptus" in the hobby. Are you trying to decide which one, is that what you mean? The faint line on the lower jaw is the mystery.


----------



## Tyke (Nov 17, 2019)

Its this post what I found interesting with the marking under the eye and a connection to J. Marliere

https://riftlakecichlids.forumotion.com ... r-marlieri


----------

